# How to tell when moss is dead?



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was told before that brown moss is dead moss, but I had java moss that was completely brown and then it started just growing green randomly from the brown moss.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

ive had the same thing happen to me once. moss was all brown but it came back.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

OOOOO! I can totally answer this. Here is a picture of dead java moss in my tank. It eventually starts to rot and fall apart. Just don't turn up your temperature and salt the tank. That's how I killed it. :hihi:


----------



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

That is how my Christmas Moss and Flame moss look. :icon_cry:

The sad thing is I acquired both of these from the forum and never had a chance to enjoy them in my tank. I thought I was doing a good thing by dipping them in a bleach solution bath. Since I just setup my tank and I didn't want any snails.

I guess I'm in the market for some new moss.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your moss. If it makes you feel any better, my 55 was literally covered from end to end and 12 inches high of the moss I killed. The bleach probably killed it. However, if there is any green (not the sickly green above) left, those parts will come back.


----------

